# Pics of my lutino.



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Any guesses on other mutations she may have?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Pastelface lutino..


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I cant really tell your pictures are kind of small.....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

MAYBE a pastel face but as sarah said, the photos are small so its very hard to tell


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Ok, I will try to get some bigger pictures of her face for you guys. Her body is yellow with white spots. Is that normal before her first molt? She is about 3 months old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she gorgeous, is her cheeks like my big mac as he is pastelface


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she may be a lutino pearl if she has spots. so theres a chance shes a pastelface lutino pearl but we do need larger photos


----------



## sevarious (May 9, 2011)

we dont have a great camera, this is actually off of my phone. if these arent good enough to tell, i will see if i can borrow a camera to take some more....



















Edit- I took a video of her eating this morning. personally i think its adorable!

Hand-Feeding Sunnie


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlaZMZMZiwI

A video of me feeding Sunnie

Whoops, missed it on the post above.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes definately a lutino pearl. its hard to see but i see the yellow spots. shes definately a lutino pearl but i will check out the video to see her cheeks


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and she is a pastelface lutino pearl!

how old is she?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww so cute


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

She is 7 weeks old. We got our whiteface cinnamon pearl last night. She/He is gorgeous! Very placid temperament right now, a little shy but very calm. How long should we keep them separated? Is there an easy way to tell if its a male or female?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

30 days is what's recommended for quarantining, after that you should be able to introduce them to each other and let them get to know each other. Are you still in contact with the WF cinnamon pearls breeder? If you could find out what the mother was that would be easy to figure out sex. If mother wasn't a visual cinnamon or pearl then the baby is a girl. If mother was both (has to be both because girls can't be split to cinnamon or pearl only be them visually) then the baby would be either sex and you would have to wait for the first molt to see if he/she lost their pearls.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

The mother was a whiteface cinnamon pearl and the dad was a gray pearl split to whiteface.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK then you'll have to wait till the first molt...if all the pearls disappear then you have a boy, if the pearls stay you have a girl.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Could Sunnie be a male? Ever since we brought the new girl home Sunnie has been calling non-stop, puffing up, pacing in his/her cage and s/he tries to get to her when we take him/her out to pet and play. Can we go ahead and put them together? I'm afraid Sunnie will get her with all the flapping and pacing/climbing/falling.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Did you quarantine? Are they in separate rooms? Quarantine should last about 30 days. Its for the safety of both birds. Sunnie could just want to meet the newest flock member!


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

W have them seperated but they have been calling out to each other. Sunnie is calling all the time and won't stop! Aren't males louder and more vocal?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes males are most of the time louder and more vocal but there is the occasional hen that can outdo them all.


----------



## shoopkitten (May 9, 2011)

Pics of our wf cinnamon pearl are on the welcome feed.She is so pretty!


----------

